# Need advice on a plow for 06 GMC 2500HD w/D-Max/Ally



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a 2000 Durango w/ a Blizzard that was lost to a garage fire in late Jan. I didn't really care for the blizzard 'cause the mount hung WAY too low. 

I've since replaced the doge with a 2006 GMC Sierra 2500HD 4x4 Crew Cab, Short box. I have the LBZ Duramax diesel and Allison tranny. I need a plow and I'm leaning towards a western w/ unimount system.

I will be plowing my driveway (600 ft), my in-laws (50 ft), my parents (100 ft), and my uncle's drive (200ft). All the driveways are dirt and gravel. Point me in a direction.

Thanks guys,
B


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

ok the western is your best choice but i think they stoped making the unimount you might have to get the ultramount but either system is good i have a unimount on my truck no problems at all , all my buddys got ultramounts no problems either so go with western .


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

I meant to say the ultramount, my bad. I'm currently leaning towards a western pro poly 8' plow with the ultramount system.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

yea still go with the western check there web page at www.westernplows.com if you hadnt already but yea defitnitley the western.the boss plow plow totally s--ks meyer is ok i had meyer to no complaints and curtis is i dont know anything about curtis .but western all the way.


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

i had an 8' western with the ultramount nice set up worked well. i upgrade to an 810 blizzard since i do mostly lots. but for your use a western would work well. even the 8' is light. i wouldnt do poly but thats your choice.

jeff


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

I have the same plow, and similar truck and it works great. The Chevys are so low as it is, and the ultra mount for that truck is small, and does not kill the clearance in the summer. I will say that I had to put timbrins in the front and it helped a lot. I would recommend the same..

My trucks is an 02 SB Extended cab. 8.1L with the allison. Great trucks!!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Do some reading about front end rate. It's 4800 on your front end and 3500's as well. Most plows over 7'6 will get you over weight and installers will be hesitant to put it on. I chose a 8' blade buy choice knowing that I'm never telling the dealer it's on there. I added Timbrens and 4-5 twists on my bars.

Since I have a Fisher I'm going to tell you go with one. If there is a dealer near you and you get good service and fair price from them. 

What ever you do, don't let someone hack up you bumper cover. I posted how to do it on GMC with a Fisher setup that looks good. Check it out.

Good luck.


----------



## lonewolfgcl (Oct 10, 2006)

*06 gmc ultra mount*

i have a 06 gmc 2500hd also, im mounting my 2003 western ultra mount and do not want to remove front valance all winter because of the fog lights and the look...any good ideas on custom cutting the tow hook holes????? thanks for any respose..:waving:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Check out my old post I did when I did my Fisher.. It may help you keeping you truck from being hacked up!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24997


----------



## lonewolfgcl (Oct 10, 2006)

YAZ!!!!! thanks alot the pictures were the ticket! Thats a sweet truck you have there maybe someday mine will look like that....(a little short of that kind of cash) knowing it took some time and alot of the green stuff......thanks agian for the info , this site seems just what im going to need in the future, keep up the good work and ideas!!!! - lonewolfgcl-


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*I had the same problem*

I had the same problem attempting to mount a plow on my 2001 Chevy Silverado 2500HD duramax CC. They were all saying I could go 7 or 7.5 feet ,but, with the length truck the trail cuts through your windrow. I found a deal on an 8 foot Snoway with Down Pressure an extra wired controller and control box and wirelessremote and light system $1500 shipped. Snoway will hang any of their plows on your truck. I have a leveling kit on it hardlY ANY TURNS ON THE t-bARS AND no squat.

Praying for a snowy winter...

Jack


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

lonewolfgcl said:


> YAZ!!!!! thanks alot the pictures were the ticket! Thats a sweet truck you have there maybe someday mine will look like that....(a little short of that kind of cash) knowing it took some time and alot of the green stuff......thanks agian for the info , this site seems just what im going to need in the future, keep up the good work and ideas!!!! - lonewolfgcl-


No problem buddy! Thanks for the complement. I agree, this site is great!

Thank you all for making it possible!


----------

